# Lost Intova IC14 camera



## jackfisher (Jun 12, 2008)

I lost my Intova IC14 camera while diving Panama City Bridge Span #10 on Sept 20, 2013. Had just taken some great video of a 'friendly' shark. Apparently the plastic clip attached to my BC D-ring broke. Camera floats so someone may find it. Would love to get the camera (or at least the SD card) back. If found, please email or call me at [email protected] or 404-307-9015. See inserted pic of camera; it has a red lense filter attached.

Thanks
Jack


----------

